# whoo!



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey!
So i just rejoined the horse forum. I had another account ages and ages ago but i'd forgotten my login details and i dont use my old email anymore anyway. 
Um..well i live in Australia, im 17 and in my final year of school. I've been riding on and off for almost my whole life and i have an awesome Australian Stock Horse named Shadow. (yes, he's black)
I dont have any photos right now, but i will probably be posting a dressage vid in the critique section some time soon :shock:
so, yeh..hi!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello! Welcome back!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

